
Dying to go out to eat? Here's how viruses like Covid-19 spread in a restaurant - elorant
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/15/how-coronavirus-spreads-in-restaurant-video
======
DanBC
Glo Germ is pretty neat stuff. I've seen it used to demonstrate correct
handwashing techniques and it's useful because even the people who think
they're pretty good get to see some areas they miss.

